# Sanchezi+ Pygo Cohab



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

welll its been about a month now since the cohab started and everything seems to be going good after i eliminated territories


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its great to see members trying new things, you should add some more reds though


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Blends right in with them


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Its great to see members trying new things, you should add some more reds though


i now noticed the pictures only showed 4 reds, there are actually six


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hope it lasts forever...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice looking fish, finding the sanchezi was like finding waldo, lol.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good luck piranha freak!...Kudos to you for trying something "out of the ordinary"!...If that shoal stays together, they will rock like a VENOM concert!!!...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Interesting...hope it works out and keep us updated!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good. hope it lasts


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

FEEFA said:


> Its great to see members trying new things, you should add some more reds though


not new opefe did this a lonnng time ago didn't end well. been done lots of times.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks but well see what happens


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

philbert said:


> Its great to see members trying new things, you should add some more reds though


not new opefe did this a lonnng time ago didn't end well. been done lots of times.
[/quote]

Thanks for that Philbert but I am aware that its been done unsuccessfully.
I was actually being sarcastic, the reds will surely take out the sanch eventually, notice the second smiley after I suggested more reds.

I once added a serra to a large pygo group, it lasted a week. I was not home when sh*t went wrong but my wife and her friend witnessed the whole thing, they never looked at those fish the same way again, they were blown away by what they were capable of


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> Its great to see members trying new things, you should add some more reds though


not new opefe did this a lonnng time ago didn't end well. been done lots of times.
[/quote]

Thanks for that Philbert but I am aware that its been done unsuccessfully.
I was actually being sarcastic, the reds will surely take out the sanch eventually, notice the second smiley after I suggested more reds.

I once added a serra to a large pygo group, it lasted a week. I was not home when sh*t went wrong but my wife and her friend witnessed the whole thing, they never looked at those fish the same way again, they were blown away by what they were capable of
[/quote]
Totally crushed me feef


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

awe dont listen to them PF lol just be aware of the risks involved and try and intervene when possible


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks justjosh


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I think its just a tad weird to put a serra in with pygos... If you were going to shoal something try all serras. Its cool and all but whats the end result? What do you get if the fish shoals with them? Nothing. When you shoal all serras you can experiment with the possibility of breeding and such. Anyways cool thread, I wonder how long it will last? Forever?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hopefully

Reason= to change fact

And if anything major happens I WILL seperate him


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

FEEFA said:


> Its great to see members trying new things, you should add some more reds though


not new opefe did this a lonnng time ago didn't end well. been done lots of times.
[/quote]

Thanks for that Philbert but I am aware that its been done unsuccessfully.
I was actually being sarcastic, the reds will surely take out the sanch eventually, notice the second smiley after I suggested more reds.

I once added a serra to a large pygo group, it lasted a week. I was not home when sh*t went wrong but my wife and her friend witnessed the whole thing, they never looked at those fish the same way again, they were blown away by what they were capable of
[/quote]

lol guess i didn't get the sarcasm.


----------

